# ACRA  1440G



## tertiaryjim (Apr 15, 2018)

On its way to a new home. Had to jack it up 2 ft to get loaded. Was so busy loading I didn't get pics of jacking.
Used lots of cribbing and it went slow but safe.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Doesn't have three jaw, tailstock chuck,  live center, or MT bushings.
Does have 4 jaw, steady rest, follow rest, and face plate.
Will have to tear it down for a cleaning. Don't we always?
While it's in pieces I'll check parts out on the surface plate.
Got to hook it up to a VFD.
Previous owner put a frame under it with "rubber" tires which has to go.
Anyone in the Grand Junction, CO area with a 3-jaw or better yet a six-jaw chuck for sale? D1-4 spindle.

Edit: Perhaps thats a D1-3 spindle. It has three pins.
I miss titled the thread. This is a ACER lathe. Sorry! I don't know how to edit the title .


----------



## The_Apprentice (Apr 16, 2018)

> Will have to tear it down for a cleaning. Don't we always?



Oh hell no. I see people leaving adopted lathes outside in the rain and snowbanks season after season. No cleaning needed. Maybe once every few years it could do with a good grinding to get the rust off the ways though, and a good sledge hammer whack everywhere else to budge the gibs free.

 Particularly when they realize they should have sold it years ago before letting it end in that state


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 17, 2018)

Off the trailer and sitting high. Have to get it on the ground. Come daylight I'll have all my tools, jacking gear, and trailer to put away.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Have had about six power failures tonight. Was swinging a ball peen to knock out a taper pin. Still hit the punch and not my hand.
Some really fart smeller , smart feller, drove the gap dowels in hard and tried to adjust the gap position by tightening the bolts with a cheeter bar.
Had to make a pin that would swallow the small end of the dowels so it would stay in place while I beat the dowels up n out.
Lots of chips and grit under the gap and in the dowel holes. Must have been a bad day.
The threads had stripped while trying to pull the dowels with a nut.  Will have to turn new dowels.
After cleaning it seems the gap has a soft foot.
Could that be cause they fit the gap and bed with a disk sander?
Really had expected better work from acer.

Any suggestions how to make the gap fit solid or should I try to get it lined up and just tiptoe away.
The gap is really hard so scraping isn't going to work.
Maybe I could carefully grind the high spots and get it to sit level then shim it to elevation.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 17, 2018)

Holey Moley...   The picture of it sitting on blocks must have an interesting story behind it.   Triggers my pucker reflex just looking at it!

Ray


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 17, 2018)

HA! Yea, it was up almost 2ft. The blocks were turned 45deg so if one pulled over the others would hold it.
I did make  certain each stack was solid and level.
Trick was to keep everything level.
I used 2" x  6" x 10ft long channel iron as a rail. Leveled it both directions and blocked it up solid. Then I could roll the lathe out three feet, block the lathe up above the channel and move the channel another three feet.  Took three moves to clear the trailer.
Then the lathe was lowered 1.5" on one end. 3" each end after that so it was level side to side and never more than 1.5" out end to end.
Slow going but the hydraulics did the hard work.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 18, 2018)

Since I had to disassemble the lathe for cleaning I checked the components on the surface plate. Acer did a lousy job of scraping this lathe in.
Here's the compound sitting on the cross slide and all parts show only a little blue.








	

		
			
		

		
	
The carriage didn't look much better.
The inboard side is about 19 thousanths higher than the outboard side. They should be on the same elevation. Am reluctant to do all the work  it will take to clean that up but if left as is it will forever haunt me. Operationally it does make a difference. The tool elevation will change when working on differing diameters and when milling parts the cuts will not be square.
Since this is going to be about scraping and re-conditioning the lathe I'll post my findings and progress in " All About Machine Restoration And Way Scraping "
The thread is titled " Acer 1440g help "
Thanks to All for looking.


----------



## ddickey (Apr 19, 2018)

So it's an Acer not an Acra, correct?


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 19, 2018)

My error. It is a ACER lathe.  I seem to live in a state of confusion. Now I gotta apologize to Acra and correct my posts.


----------

